# Will Dish Replace My Remotes?



## mrrandyd

I currently have three 510 DVR's (which I have had for more than two years) and each remote is having problems. Some of the buttons will not engage properly and this makes changing channels or inputs very difficult.

I do not have the monthly protection plan so I was just wondering how Dish might handle the situation? Will they charge me to replace the remotes or are they covered under the terms of the lease?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

IF you have the warrenty they should be free ,but they might want to charge you for shipping. But either way you can get new remote controls if you need them from Dish using the monthly protection warrenty.


----------



## harryp

I own my own remotes and they're pretty old. The most frequently used buttons eventually give you trouble, and at least in my case here's why: Oils from your fingers work their way down beside the buttons and get deposited on the rubber membrane into which the buttons are molded. (too many potato chips!) When oils get under that and onto the little pads on the circuit board, the buttons are very hard to work or cease to work altogether. I remove the battery and unscrew the assembly to reveal the rubber switch membrane and circuit board. I take a Q-Tip, dip it in rubbing alcohol and swab everything clean. Dry and re-assemble. Works for me every time.
Please be advised that I don't know if doing this voids a warranty, but if you don't have one or don't care, you've got nothing to lose but 10 minutes. Good luck.


----------



## shadough

Doesnt matter if you own or lease. Just sign up for the warranty program, and ask them for a new remote or 2, they'll send it right out. Then next month, cancel the warranty program.


----------



## jarvantgroup

mrrandyd said:


> I currently have three 510 DVR's (which I have had for more than two years) and each remote is having problems. Some of the buttons will not engage properly and this makes changing channels or inputs very difficult.
> 
> I do not have the monthly protection plan so I was just wondering how Dish might handle the situation? Will they charge me to replace the remotes or are they covered under the terms of the lease?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


If you do sign up for the warranty plan, Dish will replace the remotes for you, but require that you pay for the shipping. Either 12.95 or 14.95, forgot which one. I've had a few cases where they did cover the shipping, just a few, though. :icon_cool


----------



## CABill

I had two of my Platinum 508 remotes replaced under the warranty (they sent UHF Pro 6.2 replacement kits for both). There was no charge for the remote and shipping was free if you sign up for CC AutoPay. There were minor issues with free shipping for both replacing them on the same call - each needs to be a separate order, shipped in a separate box, ... and I had to phone back the next day to get the $14.95 shipping reversed on the 2nd. Could have been the CSR having problems, but it seemed like their screens weren't geared to two replacements at once.


----------



## esteg

Had 2 platinum remotes replaced for my 508's. Had DHP Plan, replaced one at a time and shipping was free.


----------

